# Basement Heater



## MoeB (Jan 16, 2009)

It's about 17 below zero here, and I have one basement without a furnace now that I've switched to natural gas.  One basement is all set because the furnace comes on and keeps it warm.  

I'd appreciate any advice on heating an old rock wall basement on these subzero days with natural gas -- something I could turn on in the fall and forget about and it would only come on when it gets really cold outside.

Thanks in advance.

Moe


----------



## rphurley (Jan 16, 2009)

CZARCAR said:
			
		

> if drafty ventless may be the thing. if not direct vent may be possible. all new gas heaters come with O2 sensor which shuts down the unit if O2 in air is depleted.



One of those ventless gas heaters is the first thing that came to my mind also.  My friend uses them to heat a place he built up in Maine and I was skeptical about them.  However, I must say that they work great and we havn't been ovecome by CO so I'm convinced that they're safe also, as his place is pretty well insulated.


----------



## rphurley (Jan 16, 2009)

That's a good thing to know.  Thanks.


----------



## R&D Guy (Jan 17, 2009)

Personally I wouldn't go vent-less anywhere, but outside.  You likely already have moisture issues from time to time or maybe all the time in your basement, and I'm sure if someone suggested you keep a pot of spaghetti boiling in the basement you'd look elsewhere for a solution.  

I'd suggest a direct vent freestanding gas stove with a IPI (intermittent pilot ignition) system and a blower.  Put it on a thermostat and forget about it.  By far the best long term solution, otherwise if its just to keep the pipes from freezing then I'd suggest an electric heater for the few weeks a year its that cold.

I'm guessing there's no way to duct some heat from that NG furnace?


----------



## MoeB (Jan 18, 2009)

Thank you for the responses!  I do have a moisture problem in the cellar without the furnace.  How hard is it to lengthen a duct from one basement to another assuming a clear shot?  My house is L shaped.  The basements are separate, but there is a small space (a few feet maybe) where a vent or duct or pipe could be run from one basement to another and perhaps tie into the ductwork.   I guess perhaps a sheetmetal company may be able to accomplish this.  I hope so.  It would be easier to deal with.  I don't like running an electric heater down there.  I'd rather not have to think about it or worry about it when I'm away.

Moe


----------



## R&D Guy (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm sure your local HVAC guys could supply you with the pipe or you could have them come out and give you an estimate and ask them "What's involved" and then after they basically tell you how to do it you could determine if its something you want to do yourself.


----------

